# Non eea:two eu residence card effect on eu passport



## graceray (Apr 30, 2016)

Any help matter a great deal!
thanks in advance

i have italian permanent residency(carta soggiorno)and i intend to get the italian passport next year when i complete my 10years permanet residency in italy that will permit me to request for the passport .
on the other hand i want to go to the UK with my parents who are italian citizens with the EEA FP.i intend to probably enrol into short course or maybe find a job and to do these i need to get a Resident card when i get to the UK.

i need to know if getting a UK resident card will affect my request for italian passport next year ?i also do not intend to change my resident here in italy.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Getting Italian citizenship requires physical presence in Italy, not just registered, legal residence. Prior to naturalization you are allowed a maximum total of 10 months physically absent from Italy, of which the longest period of absence can be no longer than 6 months. There are a few narrow exceptions, such as working for the Italian government in an overseas assignment.

So the short answer is that yes, getting a U.K. residence card is probably incompatible with meeting the physical presence test to naturalize as an Italian citizen. You need to be very careful here not to spoil your 10 years of residence and physical presence in Italy.


----------

